# my other hobby



## peter senior (7 May 2013)

still having problems posting pics, will try again later
Pete


----------



## Steve Smith (7 May 2013)

Are you uploading the photo or linking too it?


----------



## peter senior (8 May 2013)

Hi Steve
what i am trying to do is post some pics taken from ACDsee my photo editer
if you look at one of my posts in the low tech section there,s 2 pics i posted by following the instruction,s in the help section 
but the next time i tried it wouldnt work
when i press upload to imgur it goes to my pic,s as before i highlite the one i want press open it starts to download as before but that,s it just keeps downloading
iv,e tried reducing the size of the pic,s but no joy
i,m just about to have another go
any help would be appreciated Pete


----------



## Steve Smith (8 May 2013)

Out of interest, are you saving them as JPG files, or are they RAW files or similar from your camera?


----------



## peter senior (8 May 2013)

Hi Steve
thanks for getting back
the photo,s are taken with my digi, downloaded onto my laptop,and the photo editer is ACDsee
i save the pic,s on the desktop where i edit them,( crop and resize )
the first time i tried it worked no probs but now it wont get past the download stage it,s as if the image is too big and it,s taking forever to download
 Pete


----------



## Steve Smith (8 May 2013)

Odd, it seems to be doing the same for me Pete. (I've never used it before to be honest). Paulo is currently away, but I'll let him know something odd is happening.

You could try out a photo hosting site, like Photobucket or ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## peter senior (9 May 2013)

Hi Steve
i left a post for paulo, so he will hopefully be able to help when he gets back
ACDsee is supposed to be one of the better photo hosting site,s
what i did today to see if it was ACDsee that was maybe playing up was send some pics via email to my brother and he got them no problem so i think it may be a problem on UKAPS side hopefully Paulo will sort it
thanks Pete


----------



## peter senior (13 May 2013)

Great looks like the pics uploader is working again
My other hobby
after having to give golf up 4yr,s ago i took up metal detecting (the beach) here,s some pics of my better finds


----------



## peter senior (13 May 2013)

second pics


these are my two favourites they are both platignum


----------



## peter senior (13 May 2013)

]3rd pics
these two are silver claddagh ring and gold sygnet ring found a few weeks ago
thanks for looking Pete


----------



## Alastair (13 May 2013)

Very nice 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nutty (15 May 2013)

that is quiet a haul! do you sell em on or "collect" em?


----------



## Ady34 (15 May 2013)

peter senior said:


> ]3rd pics
> these two are silver claddagh ring and gold sygnet ring found a few weeks ago
> thanks for looking Pete


Oh my long lost family heirloom signet ring went missing on a trip to portrush a few years back!!  Lol, looks like it could be a lucrative hobby!


----------



## peter senior (16 May 2013)

Hi Guy,s
what you see in those pic,s are mostly silver, i gave a lot of the silver bit,s away but since gold went up in price ive started to hang on to them
i had quite a nice collection of gold rings, but sold them last year and bought a Rolex oyster datejst (circa 1971) my thought,s where rather than the gold just sat in a box
i,d buy a vintage Rolex and at least have the pleasure of wearing it
beach detecting is one of the few hobbie,s that pays for itself,apart from the jewelry it,s amazing how many coins you find in a season, and there mainly £1 coins
thanks for looking Pete


----------

